# flounder?



## eddierod2974 (Oct 17, 2011)

is it to early or what ? for gigging?


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Easier after dark!


----------



## eddierod2974 (Oct 17, 2011)

night time for sure, boat and lights are ready. has anybody seen any yet.


----------



## jeepnsurf (Feb 16, 2009)

We went for a couple hours late Friday night along Ft. Pickens and didn't see a single flounder.


----------



## eddierod2974 (Oct 17, 2011)

*flounder news*

you are the second person i heard that from . maybe this weekend will change after the cold front comes though. i went to tarklin bay and got the only one that was there.


----------



## Juschill (Apr 30, 2009)

It'll get better now through NOV. Just gotta put the time in and do a lot of searching. Moving tides seem to work best for me, but I go no matter what. The tides just dictate maybe where I go, not IF I go. Different bottoms seem to hold more fish than others. I went for a solid 2 years before I had what I would call a good night (close to a limit of fish, saw more, etc). I try to find areas where other people don't hit as often. Also I've found that if you see alot of bait in an area, there will be less fish. I'm by NO means an expert or even good (so take this for what it's worth), I'm just a beginner learning as I go. Good luck.


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

<<""Also I've found that if you see alot of bait in an area, there will be less fish."">>

im the the other way around, in fact most of the fish i find are close to where the bait is.


----------



## Faithnfishin (Dec 5, 2010)

Spoke with my buddy today who decided to take a quick trip after card game on Saturday night, said he hit water about 12:30 and ended up with limit. He suspects he saw close to 40 fish. Not my luck.....


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

what area?


----------



## Faithnfishin (Dec 5, 2010)

Near Ft Walton, all i got from him was honey hole.


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

nice...thanks for the insight. i thought it was DI...but i was wrong....


----------

